# Empusa pennata



## Dracaena (Apr 11, 2012)

just got back from a campingtrip in southern France where I shot this beauty.






Thanks for watching and commenting,

Pablo


----------



## Dracaena (Apr 13, 2012)

Nobody something to add?


----------



## premo (Apr 13, 2012)

Scary looking but nicely done.


----------



## Markw (Apr 13, 2012)

Wow!  That's an incredibly unique and elegant-looking mantis!  I'd kill to find something like that!  Nice find!

Mark


----------



## Dracaena (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys :thumbup:


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 13, 2012)

Nice shot.


----------



## jriepe (Apr 13, 2012)

One weird looking mantis.  But then I've never seen a pretty one.  Nice find and capture.

Jerry


----------



## Overread (Apr 13, 2012)

She's a beauty to be certain!
Great shot of a very striking bug !


----------



## Dracaena (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Infinite_Day (Apr 14, 2012)

Inspiration, perhaps?




legend by Infinite_Day1, on Flickr

Nice shot - beautiful mantid!


----------



## Dracaena (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah, that mantis sure has a devilish look


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 14, 2012)

That looks like it's straight out of Skyrim.


----------



## groan (Apr 16, 2012)

Wow,
Gorgeous mantis. I'd also kill to find something like that!


----------

